# Prime Days is October 13-14, 2020



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

This year Prime Days is on a Tuesday and Wednesday when the weather should be nice in lots of places around the country.

Last year it was on a Monday and Tuesday in mid-July...too hot for me.

I did a bunch of Instant Offers for Prime Days last year. Also, the following day I got a Logistics “clean up” type shift that paid $96 for 3 hours ($32/hr.) and was easy peazy.

How did everyone else do last year? Any special plans for next week?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Was dead last year. Looks the same this year. New drivers getting all the offers.


----------

